# retired lady's bike



## 2spurs (Apr 8, 2007)

Helping a lady friend buy a bike. She is 65+ YO and in fair shape for a couch potato. She thinks riding the exercise bike 1-2 miles is her level of exercise. 

Last year she bought a cheap y Kmart -on sale bike and tried riding. She fell while trying to get a leg over a girls level center bar and bruised her hip. Worried about BREAKING a hip she sold the bike. 

This year we went to a bike expo and saw Electra Towne, Trek Pure Sport, and Giant that have the pedals kicked forward of the seat post so the riding position is lower. 
She is willing to try again and favoring the Trek because it has the lowest foot crossover point of the center bar- maybe 12”? 

Salesman at the bike shop is telling her she will do fine with 3 or seven speeds on the bike. I'm holding out for 21 speeds as I think she will need all the help she can get. 

I want to ride the local trails & she wants to come with me. I believe there are some short but steep grades around. Coming up from the beach to the road is only 1 block but has 100 + ft rise. The Kettle Moraine here in Southern Wis is supposed to be a “good ride”, but I think it has some challenges for someone like my lady.

I'm looking for anyone with experience helping an older wanta be biker.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I wish I could offer more help, but alas...I'll do my best.

3 or 7 speeds is fine for most rides. If you need more gearing, she should probably just walk the 100ft.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

most of the bikes in her price range will be very similar. I tend to agree with you that she needs more gears if you think she'll need the help, but she'll have to learn how to shift properly to use them all. some new riders are "scared" of shifting and won't do it. 

take her to the bike shop and let her pick the bikes she likes best, feels safest on, etc.. explain things to her she might not pay attention to. ultimately she'll be inclined to ride more if she owns the selection. use the lbs to help too. their job is to put people on the correct bike. if they are good, they'll do just that. 

when she gets the bike, help her pick out a helmet and a pump and show her how to use them. buy her a water bottle cage and a bottle as a congratulations present. tell her "every real cyclist needs these" and welcome her to the club. go ride with her. tell her she's doing great. keep encouraging her. pretty soon, she'll be asking you to come help her friend pick out a bike too. 

I went through this with my mother in law a while back and now she's hooked. She ended up with a Trek Navigator 100.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

innergel said:


> most of the bikes in her price range will be very similar. I tend to agree with you that she needs more gears if you think she'll need the help, but she'll have to learn how to shift properly to use them all. some new riders are "scared" of shifting and won't do it.
> 
> take her to the bike shop and let her pick the bikes she likes best, feels safest on, etc.. explain things to her she might not pay attention to. ultimately she'll be inclined to ride more if she owns the selection. use the lbs to help too. their job is to put people on the correct bike. if they are good, they'll do just that.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 2spurs (Apr 8, 2007)

UZZ

Thank you for the reply. I'm hoping that getting her on the "right" bike will be a good experence for her. I already have the water bottle / helmet/ gloves for her. She picked them out at the bike expo. A local dealer is ordering in a 21 speed Trek that she can test ride. I think she will feel much more secure on this bike knowing she can alway stop and put her feet on the ground without falling over. 

We had 7" of snow on Wednesday so spring is still aways off. 

I think the original poster was right about the bikes being outfitted about the same in this price range. The difference between the Trek and the Electra / Giant is the Trek has a lower height to get your foot over, a V rather than a sideways U shaped center frame.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Either would be fine in my opinion dude. It won't make much of a difference. I bet she might get a road bike soon.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

> _She is willing to try again and favoring the Trek because it has the lowest foot crossover point of the center bar- maybe 12”? _


Not really a solution. She probably doesn't know how to get going and how to come to a stop safely and smoothly.

I found that teaching non-riding adults how to get on and off a bike safely does more to encourage them to ride than any techno-feature on their bike. Almost no one fears speed or exertion—it's the first few seconds after the start and, even more so, slowing down for a stop that starts the panic. When people know how to get on and get rolling, and how to come to a stop and get off their bike, their comfort level goes up dramatically.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

So how's the bike shopping going spurs?


----------



## jeffj (Nov 25, 2004)

My wife loves her Giant Sedona for the upright riding position, suspension seatpost, suspension fork, step-thru frame, easy controls and smooth ride. 

With her back issues(scoleosis), I wish the Giant Revive would have been out then. That back support is probably something that would make her even more comfortable and I think it's worth a look.


----------

